# God didn't want us to have dogs?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope this doesn't violate the 'no discussion about religion' rules of this forum. Please remove if it does. I apologize in advance for treading into a grey area...

Many of you know that I'm Muslim. I've discussed my cultural beliefs regarding dogs being unclean. I wonder though...maybe god didn't want us to have dogs because of the heartbreak they can cause us...maybe the 'uncleanliness' of a dog was sort of a metaphor to keep us away from them. A lot of god's books speak in metaphors. So it just makes me wonder if he's right in a twisted sort of way.

I've a somewhat trusted offer to rehome Smokey. I can see him while I'm here. But...I'll be moving and then? Never?

I'm sorry...I'm unwell today...I don't want to become the nuisance to everyone who decides to read my thought posts...


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

The joy they give me is one hundred times the heartbreak, so that doesn't make sense to me.

As for dogs being unclean: Almost every religion has opinions on which animals are okay and which ones aren't. Many of those rules are based in a time in history when we didn't understand diseases, bacteria, and germs at all. Certainly these things were written before we had rabies vaccines, before dogs were house pets, before all sorts of things. I think it's wise to take every religions' sayings about specific, concrete rules for practical living as very good advice when it was written, perhaps less so now. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> The joy they give me is one hundred times the heartbreak, so that doesn't make sense to me.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps they have been sent to us as great teachers to remind us to live in the now instead of in the future. Dogs do not worry about tomorrow as we do.

They also help us teach our children to accept death as part of the cycle of life. 

As far as the "unclean" thing. I guess you would have to understand it in context and religious leaders in your faith are better equipped to help you resolve that question for you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know about that, but I do know one thing: He didn't intend for us to be miserable.
You do what you have been knowing for a long time is the right thing for you.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No, I don't believe God doesn't want us to have dogs. All animals are here on Earth for a reason, just like humans. I believe dog's are here to be our companions, they bring us happiness and security. Humans and dogs are better off together then apart. 

As for the sadness, it's sad they have such short lives compared to ours but the joy they bring during that time like Munraven says outweighs the hurt. It leaves holes in our hearts, but if I didn't get over our first dog's death when I was 11 or having to put down my own dog 2.5 years ago I wouldn't have had several dogs more. Each taught me something different and I'm still learning after being around dogs my entire life. I'll always have dogs surrounding me until I can't care for them anymore, even then I'll be one of those people at the nursing home bugging my family to bring their animals in to visit me.



jocoyn said:


> Perhaps they have been sent to us as great teachers to remind us to live in the now instead of in the future. Dogs do not worry about tomorrow as we do.


Very true  Rescue dogs are a great example


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Regarding being teachers, this story came to mind:

"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog’s owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn’t do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
The little boy seemed to accept Belker’s transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker’s death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.
Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, “I know why.”
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I’d never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, “People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life – like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?”
The six-year-old continued, “Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long.”


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What deity would have made a creature as wonderful, loving, protective, kind, loyal and perfect as a dog and then wanted that creature to live apart from the humans who make it the happiest and most fulfilled? Humans and dogs are like jigsaw pieces that fit perfectly together.

Too many of us have been made better people by good dogs for me ever to doubt that this relationship is as it should be.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't believe in religion so I can't answer the God part but I do feel that owning animals makes us more humane - at least those who care for their animals.

They teach us patience (anyone who has raised a puppy knows this ), kindness (beaten dog showing affection for it's rescuer), understanding (teaching them new behaviors), forgiveness (when WE screw them up they still love us) and how to enjoy the simple things in life.

Right now I'm going outside to play with my pack. I'll watch the Cresteds chase each other and Mauser around the field and then run into the pool to cool off. Then I'll bring everyone in, feed them and they will all crash on the couches.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> They teach us patience (anyone who has raised a puppy knows this ), kindness (beaten dog showing affection for it's rescuer), understanding (teaching them new behaviors), forgiveness (when WE screw them up they still love us) and how to enjoy the simple things in life.


We've had Joey for almost 2 years (got him at the age of 5 years). He has taught us everything Lauri says.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The viewpoint of dogs as teachers reminds me of the book "The Art of Racing in the Rain"... very thought provoking. 

I often wonder if it's not just "unclean" that's a metaphor, but also "dog". I don't believe in religious writing in the literal sense, but I've often thought of how dogs and pigs are also slang for bad people... maybe think of it metaphorically that way?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Our paths cross many things in life, some good, some not so good. Our animals are a gift to be cherished and loved. When we lose one, we witness pain and heart break. We hold the memories of those we lost near to our hearts. Even though we thought we'd never be able to go through it again, or find one to help us mend, another crosses our path. Due to our previous experiance we love and cherish the next one much deeper.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Didn't you study in the sciences? I urge you to look into your scientific mind and consider that dogs may help us one day help us cure diseases.

Dog And Human Genomes Evolved Together

I don't know about dogs being unclean, some of the people in my town are very "unclean". Could it be that you are putting your dogs above god? My BIL is obsessed with his motorcycles, has one for every day of the week, is seems like he puts them before god, if you see what I mean.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

dog is god backwards


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

To me the idea that God wouldn't want us to have dogs doesn't make much sense because what we currently know as a dog would never exist if they were not with us. The current dog we know is not a wolf or coyote, it is a dog and that only happened because of the direct relationship to people. 
It is really impossible to talk about this without talking about religion because you are pointing to specific religious doctrine as your reasoning. Your relationship with your religion is for you to decide. There are lots of people who feel that sticking to a strict interpretation of a specific doctrine is necessary, lots who feel that it is ok to ignore some doctrine as long as you believe in the idea of the religion as a whole and there are also plenty who look for a sect of whatever religion they are that allows them to live their lives the way they like. That can only be for you to decide.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

In hopes of not violating the rules, both the Bible and the Koran recognize a Creator. He made dogs. The unclean part is to eating them. Sorry if that is gross. But Zeeva as long as you don't eat your dogs you are not upsetting Allah.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

jae said:


> dog is god backwards


Like!

I see more filth and bad in humans than I could ever see in any animal.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Zeeva, I'm sorry you're not feeling well today, in some of your recent posts you seem a little overwhelmed and that can factor into our thinking enormously.
Dogs, children, other drivers , employers, employees, elderly cats that think you are their personally appointed slave and door opener, all these things can drive us up the wall at times, and yet at other times we are scarcely bothered by them. It is the nature of life that we have good and bad days and has little to do with dieties. I am not a religious person, but, like you, have days when it all seems a little over whelming and you wonder if you're doing the right thing. Don't be too hard on yourself, breathe, take a walk and try focus on the good things and ignore what you can of the bad. Be well.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Zeeva, it is unclear in your post whether you are rehoming your dog because you are a Muslim. No offense intended. Hope you are feeling better soon.
I can't see how dogs are any more unclean than most other animals.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I think that is a residual belief stemming from a time when dogs were frequently scavengers, carriers of disease, and hosts for parasites, all things that are rightfully associated with being "unclean".

Nowadays, the circumstances are different and most pet dogs are much better cared for by their owners.

But that's just my personal opinion, for what little it's worth.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I don't believe in religion so I can't answer the God part but I do feel that owning animals makes us more humane - at least those who care for their animals.
> 
> They teach us patience (anyone who has raised a puppy knows this ), kindness (beaten dog showing affection for it's rescuer), understanding (teaching them new behaviors), forgiveness (when WE screw them up they still love us) and how to enjoy the simple things in life.


All of the above. :thumbup: I understand that many people think in terms of what god wants them to do or not do as far as how they live their lives, but that's such a foreign concept to me that I just can't relate to it at all, especially as it would relate to sharing our lives with dogs or other pets. If they bring you joy and pleasure, then what could possibly be wrong with that? 

But as others have said, culture and religion is personal, and it's up to everyone to figure out what's best for themselves, based on their own belief system. Zeeva, it's clear that you're a good person, but I believe that you overthink things, and try too hard to meet other people's expectations. This obviously causes you stress and unhappiness. Maybe you'd be better served to concentrate on letting go of what other people think/want/expect of you, and focus on what YOU want out of life, and what makes YOU happy and fulfilled.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Dogs have been a part of human life for what seems like, well, forever. They have played vital roles in humans evolving and I don't believe for a second that any god would have issues with dogs and people living together.

Growing up I was taught that the Christian God put animals on earth for man to control and own. Now I am pagan, following and Irish Pagan (borderline Celtic Recon, but I am to lazy for that. lol)/witchcraft path.

Dogs tend to take on two different natures in some cultures/myths. From Hunter/Healer/Guardianetc, to death and destruction.

Keep in mind also, that some cultures believes that you took on the "essence" of what you were eating. This is another way that some animals were seen as "unclean".


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> All of the above. :thumbup: I understand that many people think in terms of what god wants them to do or not do as far as how they live their lives, but that's such a foreign concept to me that I just can't relate to it at all, especially as it would relate to sharing our lives with dogs or other pets. If they bring you joy and pleasure, then what could possibly be wrong with that?
> 
> But as others have said, culture and religion is personal, and it's up to everyone to figure out what's best for themselves, based on their own belief system. Zeeva, it's clear that you're a good person, but I believe that you overthink things, and try too hard to meet other people's expectations. This obviously causes you stress and unhappiness. Maybe you'd be better served to concentrate on letting go of what other people think/want/expect of you, and focus on what YOU want out of life, and what makes YOU happy and fulfilled.


:thumbup:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Anitsisqua said:


> I think that is a residual belief stemming from a time when dogs were frequently scavengers, carriers of disease, and hosts for parasites, all things that are rightfully associated with being "unclean".
> 
> Nowadays, the circumstances are different and most pet dogs are much better cared for by their owners.
> 
> But that's just my personal opinion, for what little it's worth.


This!!! I am a Muslim too, and this is what i believe. Quran does not say we can not have dogs, nor does it say anywhere that dogs are unclean.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Everyone who truly loves dogs, deserves at least one. Don't Muslims hold Salukies in high regard?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't know about that, but I do know one thing: He didn't intend for us to be miserable.
> You do what you have been knowing for a long time is the right thing for you.
> Take care of yourself.


That's a good point. I'm not religious but I know personally it's really hard for me when I lose them but I am just not happy without dogs in my life. Like right now I don't have a dog due to unexpected circumstances and I am not liking being "dogless" at all. I am much happier with dogs in my life.

Really I don't think humans development in the world would have been the same if dogs (or horses) had not been alongside us and aiding us.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Southern Illinois University does.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

What makes this even more difficult to advise someone on is not all Muslims have the same views on this. Some feel dogs are fine but cannot be in one's home, some feel they are fine and can be in the home and some think they should not even be alive. What you are really talking about here is interpretation of doctrine which usually is not clear in the actual texts and the interpretations are usually pushed down by the religious leaders.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Okin said:


> What makes this even more difficult to advise someone on is not all Muslims have the same views on this. Some feel dogs are fine but cannot be in one's home, some feel they are fine and can be in the home and some think they should not even be alive. What you are really talking about here is interpretation of doctrine which usually is not clear in the actual texts and the interpretations are usually pushed down by the religious leaders.


Exactly. And without that absolute clarity from the actual texts, which leaves this and any other number of topics subject to individual intepretation, all of those views, from the most to the least extreme, are no more or less "correct" than any other. That means that people need not feel conflicted about loving and sharing their lives with dogs, or fear that it is inconsistent with their religion, regardless of what someone else in their faith believes.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No disrespect to anyone's beliefs, but I think people read too much into their religions views on what their god/gods want of them. I think people need to stop worrying so much about stuff like that and just live their life, the way they want to live it.

That's about as politically correct as I get when it comes to religion and god though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> No disrespect to anyone's beliefs, but I think people read too much into their religions views on what their god/gods want of them. I think people need to stop worrying so much about stuff like that and just live their life, the way they want to live it.
> 
> That's about as politically correct as I get when it comes to religion and god though.


:toasting:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> No disrespect to anyone's beliefs, but I think people read too much into their religions views on what their god/gods want of them. I think people need to stop worrying so much about stuff like that and just live their life, the way they want to live it.
> 
> That's about as politically correct as I get when it comes to religion and god though.



I think I half agree. I think the problem's arise when people start to become conflicted with what they really feel/think/believe and what their religion/path says they should believe.

I had that problem of worrying for a long time, so yes, I agree that people can very much read way to much into things. Now though, I don't have that problem thankfully, after finding a different path. That's what worked for me, some people may have to find a different way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think religion is not a banned topic on this site. 

Since Christianity grew out of the Jewish Tradition, and the Muslims all worship the same God, I have read a lot about the beginnings of our faith, and a lot about what animals are unclean. Funny that I never really considered dogs. But mostly it depended on what animals were acceptible to be used for food and which animals were not. 

Of course if you even touched some of them, you had to wash a certain way, etc. 

The Bible does not paint dogs in a good way. Dogs in Biblical times were more common, I suppose as scavengers, or just beneath mention in most cases. There is some Proverb about anyone taking a dog by the ears being a fool. But along with traditions and religions, there is the written word, and there are anecdotes. 

One that I remember is that in the beginning, Adam and Eve were in perfect harmony with all the animals, and there was no fear between them, but when they were thrust from the Garden of Eden, a chasm was created that separated humans from the animals. The dog lept over the chasm and took its place with the humans.

I have to believe that God gave us dogs to teach us about his unconditional love for us. God who is conscious of every sparrow that falls, has to have a special place in his heart for the dog. I just cannot picture a God who would despise us or be angry with us for loving and caring for another creature that he created. He created their temperament as well as their bodies. And it is a temperament that tends toward companionship with humans. 

I am a Christian, but not very religious. I think that while God does not corrupt men, and men cannot corrupt God; I think that people's understanding of God can be corrupted by the things that religion has to encompass, charity, power, money, and so much more. I think that the mistakes that the disciples made in the early church were included specifically so that we do not take anything that man has had his finger in so literally that we go against our hearts to follow it. After all, it is also written that God will write His law in our hearts. But perhaps this is where being a Christian differs from the Jewish and Muslim Religions, we had Jesus who rebuked the people for being hard-hearted at following the letter of the law rather than the intent, particularly in healing on the Sabboth day, saying which of you would not get your ox out of a pit if it fell in during the sabboth. 

Religion can get so driven on following every little aspect of the their interpretation of the law, that they forget the bigger picture, they forget the intent behind the law. Something was said about the young man who would forget his duty to his parents, in the name of the church/temple, whatever. 

In short, I think we (humans) make religion way too complicated, and in the process we saddle God with all sorts of abominations. I think that God probably has a few GSDs up there with him as he shakes his head at us.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe the Bible needs to be updated about the modern dogs and their different status.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

There are lots of good advice here. I too like to keep it simple. I'm sure god, Allah or whomever you worship only would want our happiness. If your dogs make you happy, as mine do, then why not have them in our lives. As someone who works 6 or 7 days a week, I look forward to getting home, changing clothes, getting a glass of wine, and dancing around my house with my 2 older dogs and gsd puppy to if I didn't have you by Thompson Square..lol..and lots of kisses for everyone. They make my day so why not. Yes, they are alot of work but 90% of the time they make me laugh. However if your dog is making your life harder majority of the time, you may want to look into something else. I don't think it has to do with god not wanting them in your life more that just not the right fit dog. I sure hope you are feeling better today.:hug:


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Our love to dogs as a culture has come from prehistoric times, from our coexistence with the dog over 15 000 years, western europeans inherited it from pagan Romans, modern Arabs and Iranians from ancient cultures of Mesopotamia and Egypt, Jews from ancient peple of Palestine. Our love to dogs is very pagan. It weren't so many of us humans walking the planet those pagan times, as our human population grew, so grew the number of infections.
In times when Muhammad lived the world was terrorised by *rabies*. Hate to dogs, actually, came from Jews, they had something to do to fight this terrible desease. None of religions tolerate love to dogs:
http://www.daat.ac.il/daat/english/halacha/jachter_1.htm
http://www.answering-islam.org/Silas/dogs.htm
http://www.societyandanimalsforum.org/sa/sa5.1/menache.html

We relapesed into doggy paganism nowdays because modern medical science makes great progress over last three centuries. Vaccination, worming tablets, vet practice, vet conferences, vet forums, all of it is the world of our pets. Humans started to love rats, you know...
I walk in the doggy park with Bahman and his GSD Rex. Bahman is from Teheran, he is a philologist, and one of his studies is Scientific Islam. He says, that the Koran(also the Alcoran, the Alkoran, the Qur'an, the Coran) was rewritten too many times and a lot, probably, had never belonged to this ancient book. He said, that the words of Muhammad "The muslim should never enter the house where the dogs live" are the only true words ascribed to the Prophet. But here is the question - who are these "dogs"? Are they the real dogs, or ? And, it is not only in Islam, it were the pagans who were called "the dogs", or the people of a different religious belief. So, better relax ...


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought it was even more specific that Angels wouldn't enter a house where dogs have been. I'm assuming this is where the unclean part comes from and not about eating dog as a food.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think all creatures are God's creatures and deserve to be treated with humanity and respect. This should not be subject to any particular religion. I think the unclean part is mot likely the result of sanitiation and disease. 

Why is pork taboo? Undercooked pork was unhealthy. Much of the religious dogma is based in things that might affect health or in the unknown. Medievial Christianity looked upon cats as tools of satan. Why? because they were considered sneaky and dishonest. Do you know my sister told me a few years that she hated cats because they were sneaky and tools of satan. I had a hard time beleiving a well educated woman would think that in 21st century. After she got to know my cats she kind of changed her mind.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your post made me think of this video. I adore it



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch/?v=H17edn_RZoY&desktop_uri=/watch/?v=H17edn_RZoY


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

If God didn't want us to be with dogs, then why does God make dogs who want to be with us?


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

If Muhammed guarded and saw to the humane treatment of dogs, why are they considered "bad"?

Muhammed posting sentries to ensure that a female dog with newborn puppies was not disturbed by his army traveling to Mecca in the year 630.

Muhammad is said to have informed a prostitute who had seen a thirsty dog hanging about a well and given it water to drink, that God forgave her because of that good deed.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

keiko said:


> If God didn't want us to be with dogs, then why does God make dogs who want to be with us?


AMEN !!

If I were to believe in God, that's what I would believe.

Since I don't, I believe that evolution and the 10 thousand years that have brought us together several million times over is sufficient evidence that we belong together.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Pooky44 said:


> AMEN !!
> 
> If I were to believe in God, that's what I would believe.
> 
> Since I don't, I believe that evolution and the 10 thousand years that have brought us together several million times over is sufficient evidence that we belong together.


Plus, God or the universe has better things to do than to ponder whether or not people should be with dogs.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

keiko said:


> Plus, God or the universe has better things to do than to ponder whether or not people should be with dogs.


 
+1, i think she (god) is too busy with war, starvation, child abuse, our deliberate poisoning of nature to extract profit, greed, the destruction of the environment, crime..... to get to worked up over your personal dog ownership issues, but hey we in the first world have to create some kind of crises for ourselves - i like that; "first world problems", they are so cute. different scale to third world problems but just as pressing at least on an individual level.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

x11 said:


> +1, i think she (god) is too busy with war, starvation, child abuse, our deliberate poisoning of nature to extract profit, greed, the destruction of the environment, crime..... to get to worked up over your personal dog ownership issues, but hey we in the first world have to create some kind of crises for ourselves - i like that; "first world problems", they are so cute. different scale to third world problems but just as pressing at least on an individual level.


LOL! I agree! Oh woe is me, should I own diamond earrings -- they are scratching my iPhone!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

@x11 what do you do for the 3rd world problems? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

First world? When Columbus discovered America people started to call Europe "Old World" and newly found land "New World". So it happens, Europe is the World number One and US is the World number Two. But Europe didn't stop colonial wars, so the next territories they conquered were called "The Third World".
It happens, that these third world contries are the happiest, the luckiest, the cleanest, the most natural of all. Yes, their dogs do go hungry, but they live happy lives. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

David Taggart said:


> First world? When Columbus discovered America people started to call Europe "Old World" and newly found land "New World". So it happens, Europe is the World number One and US is the World number Two. But Europe didn't stop colonial wars, so the next territories they conquered were called "The Third World".
> It happens, that these third world contries are the happiest, the luckiest, the cleanest, the most natural of all. Yes, their dogs do go hungry, but they live happy lives. Don't ask me why.


The term - "First", "second", and "third" world countries didn't originate until the mid 20th century during the cold war.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding where you're going with this and trying to say, but I wouldn't exactly consider myself lucky and living in the best conditions in what's considered a third world country - generally speaking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

interpretation of the God's (all of them; male, female,
short, tall, dog lover, dog hater, etc.) is hard to do.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> interpretation of the God's (all of them; male, female,
> short, tall, dog lover, dog hater, etc.) is hard to do.


...especially since no one has ever seen them. Live your life the best you can and assume it is the only one you have, just in case....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Rallhaus said:


> If Muhammed guarded and saw to the humane treatment of dogs, why are they considered "bad"?
> 
> Muhammed posting sentries to ensure that a female dog with newborn puppies was not disturbed by his army traveling to Mecca in the year 630.
> 
> Muhammad is said to have informed a prostitute who had seen a thirsty dog hanging about a well and given it water to drink, that God forgave her because of that good deed.


This is an excellent point. There is also a saying that I read in an article by a Iman from MYC.He recounted a Muslim Proverb,not sure what else to call itthat staed God smiles when dogs laugh. I gotta say if Muhammed posted a sentry to not didturb a femal dog who was giving birth that sounds like dogs heserved honorable treatment and care. Thanks Rallhaus, great points.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

more than any anecdote, no matter the source, the relationship that one has with their animals speaks loudest.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I found this today and thought I'd share it even though it's highly likely no one on this forum speaks urdu...







Ghamidi is a well respected scholar in our religion/culture. In this video he basically states that dogs are fine to keep. That we should be mindful of keeping them and ourselves clean. That we should wash the utensils we share with them. He said this was the case because of the sicknesses that dogs could spread through their saliva...and for that matter any animal that could spread disease. That hunting dogs are highly regarded. He also mentioned the hadith where a pup was under the Muhammed's (PBUH) bed and that the angel didn't like it but that it wasn't really much more than that (from what I understand). Doesn't mean that if you keep dogs, that angels won't enter your home. 

Mimics a lot of what you all said c:

Anyway, I'm happy to have found this video...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think the saliva thing comes from when dogs used to run around loose, with rabies, and not be vaccinated.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I love that video Courtney!


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 26, 2007)

Dogs are one of God's greatest blessings to the human race. They offer unconditional love and joy at a very minimum. Other qualities include loyalty, intelligence, obedience, protection. How could God create such a beautiful creature and expect human beings to deny them a high quality of life?

Dogs are blessed with an uncanny ability to connect to humans like no other animal. 

In the book of Genesis, both humans and animals live in peaceful harmony - perhaps that is a glimpse of what we can expect in heaven. 

I know many humans who are unclean in a metaphorical way. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't believe or worship any god that didn't want us to have dogs.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> I wouldn't believe or worship any god that didn't want us to have dogs.


If that were the case, you could always find one that is related to dogs :wild:

The Gods Must Be Canine: 9 Ancient Dog Deities | Dogster


----------



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

I am a Coptic Orthodox Christian in Egypt, we comprise about 10% of the population.

There is nothing in the bible to say we cannot have dogs, however in Islam the dog and his saliva is considered to 'najis' or dirty, this is in the Hadith and the Q'uran.

Muslims will however keep dogs as guard dogs

Most Muslims however (from direct 121 observation and talk) will not keep dogs, the reason is because when they bend over to pray that male dogs can mount them or distract them by sniffing in a certain area.

Not racist or hate talk only an insider passing information on


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I once trained with a man that was of the same faith. He said that there was no prohibition if the dogs had a job.

His dog's job was to be his best friend and training partner.

He did also say that his parents and some of his older relatives did not agree with him and that his dogs were sometimes a bone of contention. (pun intended). 

It was something he made peace with.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's my belief about dogs and religions. As Will Rogers said..."If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die, I want to go where they are."


----------



## iamcarleen (May 29, 2013)

When Muslims pray, we and the area in which we pray must be clean. After one has performed the _wudhu_ (washing for prayer) and made oneself both physically and spiritually ready for prayer, certain things can void it and make it necessary to repeat the process. Of all domesticated animals, the one prone to show its affection with its tongue is the dog. And after seeing all the, pardon the pun, crap, that Maisey puts in her mouth, it makes sense to me that a kiss from my puppy would make my _wudhu _void thanks to her saliva. 

Likewise, the prayer area must be kept clean. This means we don't walk on the prayer rug with our shoes on, nor do we allow our animals, cats included, to walk or sleep on it. At my house, a spare bedroom is used for prayer and the door is closed to the animals. For those who don't have the luxury of a spare room, the _sijada_ (prayer rug) is usually picked up from the floor when the prayer is finished and put away until it is needed again.

People can take anything to the extreme and many do. Unfortunately when this happens, those who belong to the larger group but aren't in the extreme still get painted with the same broad brush.

I have to say that it's been really nice reading this thread and finding that there are other Muslims here who have dogs!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Egypt Shepherd Guy said:


> I am a Coptic Orthodox Christian in Egypt, we comprise about 10% of the population.
> 
> There is nothing in the bible to say we cannot have dogs, however in Islam the dog and his saliva is considered to 'najis' or dirty, this is in the Hadith and the Q'uran.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
I am Egyptian and Muslim and honestly never heard of that before. LOL 
I have a male dog that lies in front of me while I pray, he has never even tried to sniff or mount me in prayer. 
As I mentioned before, don't remember in this post or another, this article is a great read. 
Chapter 80 of The Search for Beauty in Islam: "The Lord of the Essence: A Fatwa on Dogs"
Might give everyone some insight about how different ppl/sheikhs interpret Hadith (Muhammed's PBUH sayings)


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

iamcarleen said:


> When Muslims pray, we and the area in which we pray must be clean. After one has performed the _wudhu_ (washing for prayer) and made oneself both physically and spiritually ready for prayer, certain things can void it and make it necessary to repeat the process. Of all domesticated animals, the one prone to show its affection with its tongue is the dog. And after seeing all the, pardon the pun, crap, that Maisey puts in her mouth, it makes sense to me that a kiss from my puppy would make my _wudhu _void thanks to her saliva.
> 
> Likewise, the prayer area must be kept clean. This means we don't walk on the prayer rug with our shoes on, nor do we allow our animals, cats included, to walk or sleep on it. At my house, a spare bedroom is used for prayer and the door is closed to the animals. For those who don't have the luxury of a spare room, the _sijada_ (prayer rug) is usually picked up from the floor when the prayer is finished and put away until it is needed again.
> 
> ...


In our house we have different beliefs, I believe dogs including their saliva is clean. My husband believes that their tongue is unclean and voids wudhu so he uses a prayer rug and doesn't allow our dog to come near him until he's done praying.  In Islam we are considered both right, cause each of us follow different paths/interpretations. 
It's sort of complicated but to summerize, in Islam we follow scholars interpretation of Quran and Sunna (Hadith) scholars don't usually agree on things and you can follow what ever interpretation you feel in your heart is right. If it is in fact a wrong interpretation in God's eyes, the Sin falls on the Scholar or made this "Fatwa" or "ruling" not on the person following them.


----------

